# New trojan that deletes your music



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

There is a a new, low threat trojan virus onto the Internet community that is hellbent on deleting all of your MP3 files.

Known as the W32.Deletemusic, this virus does exactly as the name implies. Once activated, it will scan any drive connected to your PC and delete any music file, whether it be on your primary hard drive, flash drive, or external hard drive.

Additionally, it'll attach itself to an infected drive and if that drive is inserted into another machine, it will again continue its destruction of all your music.

Source: http://www.afterdawn.com/news/archive/10618.cfm


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

That would be annoying.

I got a question



> it'll attach itself to an infected drive and if that drive is inserted into another machine, it will again continue its destruction of all your music.


But the user would still have to run the Trojan, because I though Trojans need the user to 'open' up the Trojan to infect a system? I also thought they cant replicate them self automatically?
So Is it really a Trojan?


----------



## gomer 18 (Sep 18, 2006)

So is it only MP3 files? I hope so I dont want to put everything back on my computer lol


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

http://www.symantec.com/security_response/writeup.jsp?docid=2007-073010-4123-99&tabid=2


It's IDd as a worm, not a trojan.

http://www.webopedia.com/DidYouKnow/Internet/2004/virus.asp


----------

